# Surgeon General Warning!



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

The Surgeon General has determined that having a superstar football career at the University of Texas is dangerous to your health
Specifically your mental health. In other words, if you’re looking to become the next famous Longhorn following in the footsteps of Ricky Williams, Cedric Benson and Vince Young, look out because CRAAZY is on the horizon.
:lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

This is the third thread you started about a team for which you know nothing, it would be a different story if your humor was actually funny. :? 

I'm glad all the cougars aren't as insecure as you are.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> This is the third thread you started about a team for which you know nothing, it would be a different story if your humor was actually funny.
> 
> I'm glad all the cougars aren't as insecure as you are.


First of all noboby said anything about the Cougars now did they. Secondly it was a joke emailed to me by a friend who hates the Texas ego as much as I do.
You see how old it gets when someone sits and bashes a team. 
I know plenty about football as well as Texas football. 
It sure would be nice to run into you someday buggy boy. :wink:

I guess this is a doubl knee slapper:


> BYU football practice was delayed nearly two hours yesterday after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head coach, Bronco Mendenhall, immediately suspended practice while police and federal agents were called to investigate
> 
> After a complete analysis, FBI forensic experts determined that the white substance, unknown to the players, was the goal line. Practice was resume today after special agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> You see how old it gets when someone sits and bashes a team.
> I know plenty about football as well as Texas football.


I took a shot at their skill on the field or rather lack thereof.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't have much ground to stand on when your taking shots at a football players character and not their football ability. This is afterall the #3 team right now.



BIGBEAN said:


> It sure would be nice to run into you someday buggy boy. :wink:


I'll be the guy in the longhorns parka downtown looking at the lights in temple square this Saturday at......oh lets say 7:00.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd love to see that!! The guy in the Steeler's parka wrastlin the guy in the Longhorn's parka in Temple Square....knockin over wise men and over turning the shepards. :rotfl:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

NHS said:


> I'd love to see that!! The guy in the Steeler's parka wrastlin the guy in the Longhorn's parka in Temple Square....knockin over wise men and over turning the shepards. :rotfl:


Sweet, I love wrestling. Just don't invite pro, I heard he's just been dying for a reason to throw on the ol' unitard.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

buggzs24wrote:


> I took a shot at their skill on the field or rather lack thereof.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't have much ground to stand on when your taking shots at a football players character and not their football ability. This is afterall the #3 team right now.


Your partially right, I took a shot a schools recruiting record. You know kind of like the Seminoles and the Hurricanes of the 1990's. Texas players seem to be in the news for the wrong things. He makes two lists, one is the players UT is pursuing; the other is of nationally coveted players Mack believes would not be social or academic fits for UT. Mack Brown himself has admitted to taking questionable recruits because of their talent. That is what I question. If you know they are questionable why risk it.

By the way I wrestle in the heavy weight division & you? :wink:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> Mack Brown himself has admitted to taking questionable recruits because of their talent. That is what I question. If you know they are questionable why risk it.
> 
> By the way I wrestle in the heavy weight division & you? :wink:


I think in BYU's case they called those kids the Crowton recruits. I've been told that Lavell would take a chance a a questionable guy and then assign an assistant coach to keep him out of trouble, the same source also told me that Crowton tried do it with 8-10 guys a time.

Heavy weight.....how heavy is that exactly? In high school I could suck weight and get to 140, now during the cardio phase of my weight training I'm lucky to get down to 195.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> BIGBEAN said:
> 
> 
> > You see how old it gets when someone sits and bashes a team.
> ...


Hey I'll be there too. I look for you. :lol:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

> Heavy weight.....how heavy is that exactly? In high school I could suck weight and get to 140, now during the cardio phase of my weight training I'm lucky to get down to 195.


I haven't weighed 195 since I was a freshman in Highschool. You can add 70 to your heaviest and your in the ball park. 195 is what I add to each side when I bench (well not quite but almost). 
It looks like James Bond tonight instead of Temple Square, sorry that is going to happen next weekend. :evil:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I punched some guy at Temple Square wearing a Texas coat. :wink: I guess it wasn't bugz, he just wanted to call the cops. :shock:


----------

